# How big are picture file sizes on the Canon 1DX?



## NostraHistoria (Aug 31, 2013)

I do web design on the side, and I received a professional photographer's pics from his Nikon D4. He had a few file types for each picture. One of them was Windows related and each file was around 100MB. The web pics he left me were around 10MB. I am planning on getting a Canon 1DX in the future, and I am wondering how big the files will be. The same as the Nikon D4 at 100MBs each?


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd expect them to be somewhere near the size of a 6D's RAW files, which, in my experience, range from about 20–32MB.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2013)

D4 RAW files aren't 100 MB, they're around 20 MB and a large TIF is around 50 MB, at least according to Nikon's specs. The 100 MB files may have been layered files or something. 

My 1D X RAW files range from 20-30 MB, your average will depend on the ISO values you use.


----------



## NostraHistoria (Aug 31, 2013)

I am speechless.

I looked at the pics again. There are TIFs that are from from 74MBs to 128MBs. NEFs are about 26MBs each. JPEGs were from 4MBs to 14MBs.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 31, 2013)

Highly off topic: Neuro, congrats on your new CR title! Absolutely 100% deserved, and thanks a million for all of the continuing superb advice and sharing of knowledge!


----------



## NostraHistoria (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> I am speechless.
> 
> I looked at the pics again. There are TIFs that are from from 74MBs to 128MBs. NEFs are about 26MBs each. JPEGs were from 4MBs to 14MBs.


 
Cr2 and NEF files are compressed Tiff images with info about the camera settings added. When you uncompress them and save them as a Tiff file with no compression, they are very large.

The advantage Canon has is when you need a small file, you can set mraw or sraw and get smaller files. This is something to do if you are in a emergency situation and are running out of card space.

The size of the image files is roughly related to the amount of detail in the photo. High ISO images have a huge amount of detail (Noise), and get quite large.

If you process files in DPP and use Canon's DLO, the corrections are added to the RAW CR2 file, and it doubles in size or more. 

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/dpp_3_11_software_explained.do


----------



## NostraHistoria (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh, my. I am rethinking getting the camera then. I take pictures of books daily with my T3i right now. Each book is about 1.5-2GB. I will have to buy 4TB HDs every year if I will be using the 1DX for books.


----------



## And-Rew (Aug 31, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> Oh, my. I am rethinking getting the camera then. I take pictures of books daily with my T3i right now. Each book is about 1.5-2GB. I will have to buy 4TB HDs every year if I will be using the 1DX for books.



Not getting it? Why? Your photographer has given you pics for use on the web that are 10mb each - seems a bit extreme, given that most pics are displayed on a web site at a size of no more than 1mb, many less than 700k.

I've got a 2tb EHD for backing up RAW files out of the camera and for copies of processed files, and I can assure you that i do not need double that each year, and that was with 5D2's, which produce larger sized images than the 1DX.

By all means get yourself a couple of 4tB EHD's for providing secure back up of your images, but if you are doing that on an annual basis - i suspect you're not charging enough for the work generated by all this activity or you are not processing your files correctly.

Enjoy the 1DX, if i could justify the purchase cost, i would have one yesterday - it is a beautiful camera and IMHO far superior to any thing Nikon has to offer


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> Oh, my. I am rethinking getting the camera then. I take pictures of books daily with my T3i right now. Each book is about 1.5-2GB. I will have to buy 4TB HDs every year if I will be using the 1DX for books.


You are using it as a copy camera? Why not a scanner? You certainly would not gain a whole lot from a 1D X, you are not using its strong points to photograph books.



Are there color images in the book?

I'd use a flat bed scanner, its much less expensive and would have high resolution and low distortion.

If you explained your usage in more detail, someone might be able to help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> Oh, my. I am rethinking getting the camera then. I take pictures of books daily with my T3i right now. Each book is about 1.5-2GB. I will have to buy 4TB HDs every year if I will be using the 1DX for books.



I don't understand. The images from the 18 MP 1D X are not going to be significantly different in size from the images from your 18 MP T3i. I suspect you're shooting JPG images, we're discussing RAW files, which are much bigger. JPGs from the 1D X will be similar in file size to JPGs from the T3i. 

Why are you even considering the 1D X for shooting books? 

Ok, wait, now I understand. You previously posted as CustomizedMacs, right? You were looking for the cheapest flash for shooting pictures of books, now you're looking for the most expensive camera to shoot pictures of books? You were also surprised that EF-S lenses don't work on a 1D X, and use petal hoods because they 'look cool'. 

Begone, foul troll.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 31, 2013)

Let's all together make a donation campaign a scanner for our dear friend "CustomizedMacs" who changed his name now ;D. Maybe tomorrow he will be researching whether a Haselblad can be used (without lens) on top of the books. 8)


----------



## tcw (Aug 31, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> I am speechless.
> 
> I looked at the pics again. There are TIFs that are from from 74MBs to 128MBs. NEFs are about 26MBs each. JPEGs were from 4MBs to 14MBs.



Do uncompressed color TIFFs have a file size of 3 (rgb) x bit depth x W x H? Is there any additional tag information in the file?

3 x 16 x 5184 × 3456 = 859,963,392 b = 107,495,424 B

Appreciate any corrections, just here to learn. I am happily photographing three-dimensional objects with my 20D.


----------



## NostraHistoria (Aug 31, 2013)

It is too much work with a scanner. It is too slow and cumbersome. I scanned my parents old photo albums. It was too much work. 

I bought the YONGNUO YN-300-II upon a recommendation in this forum for taking pictures of books. It is very nice. I recommend it for books.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 31, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> It is too much work with a scanner. It is too slow and cumbersome. I scanned my parents old photo albums. It was too much work.
> 
> I bought the YONGNUO YN-300-II upon a recommendation in this forum for taking pictures of books. It is very nice. I recommend it for books.


No jokes, I think quite feasible photographing books, because putting them in scanner can cause flaking, dents, etc.. Honestly, T3i can make excelent pictures of books within a few conditions: Local windless, camera on tripod, continuous lighting, manual WB, aperture diaphragm and shutter speed manual, low ISO. As a result, each exposure may be 1/10 sec. or slower. Nothing to worry that the tripod is securely locked. The lens does not need to be L series, but even 18-55 set to 24mm approx. I made pictures of museums sooo dark, using similar equipment where necessary the speed was 25 or 30 whole seconds! And did very well. The light was so low that the AF did not work until an aide put a white paper on dark object to have sufficient contrast for the AF function. In this scenario, an LED illuminator helps immensely. But LED light has strange color and manual WB is important.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 1, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> It is too much work with a scanner. It is too slow and cumbersome. I scanned my parents old photo albums. It was too much work.
> 
> I bought the YONGNUO YN-300-II upon a recommendation in this forum for taking pictures of books. It is very nice. I recommend it for books.


Did you try a good scanner or a $100 cheapie? You are talking $7000 for a D1 X plus a lens. A decent quality Fujitsu scanner is very fast, and a lot cheaper than a D1X. About 1 second per page.

http://www.scantastik.com/hardware/fujitsu/fi-6240z.html


----------



## NostraHistoria (Sep 1, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Let's all together make a donation campaign a scanner for our dear friend "CustomizedMacs" who changed his name now ;D. Maybe tomorrow he will be researching whether a Haselblad can be used (without lens) on top of the books. 8)



You can get me this one:

Zeutschel OM15000 Series A3 Book Scanner - Best Performance & Value


----------



## NostraHistoria (Sep 1, 2013)

This one will work too:

BFS-Auto: High Speed Book Scanner at over 250 pages/min


----------



## NostraHistoria (Sep 1, 2013)

tcw said:


> NostraHistoria said:
> 
> 
> > I am speechless.
> ...



I uploaded files from one pic: http://extratorrent.com/torrent/3202002/


----------



## rs (Sep 1, 2013)

Last time time around, you were just looking at photographing regular text books. As I said then, why not just buy these 'regular books' as e-books?

1.5 to 2GB of data for a book with your current method, plus all the time taken to get there, and the PP needed to be able to just get on and read it. Compare that, plus the cost of a 1D X and lens to suit to spending a couple of dollars on an e-book which weighs in at under 1MB?


----------



## florianbieler.de (Sep 1, 2013)

What I think about photographing books with a 1DX:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 2, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> What I think about photographing books with a 1DX:


 
+1


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2013)

The question shouldn't be about the "1dx for books?", it should be "Where can I find a machine that flips through the pages at 12 pages pr second. : :


----------



## rs (Sep 2, 2013)

Viggo said:


> The question shouldn't be about the "1dx for books?", it should be "Where can I find a machine that flips through the pages at 12 pages pr second. : :


Or 'how do I use iBooks?'


----------

